# fiskars x27 vs. fiskars 36 super splitting axe



## efoyt (Dec 22, 2014)

I just got the fiskars 36 super spitting axe from my local hardware store thinking it was the fiskars x27.  What is the differance? Thanks


----------



## djbutt (Dec 22, 2014)

Nine


----------



## j7art2 (Dec 22, 2014)

I called Fiskars and axed them (see what I did there?) the same thing.

The head is identical. The handle in the X27 has more absorbing properties from vibration on hits and overstrikes. They are identical otherwise.


----------



## j7art2 (Dec 22, 2014)

So essentially, yeah, what djbutt said. Nine -- bucks.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Dec 22, 2014)

I just wish they would bring back the handle design from the old "super splitting axe" that preceded the X series... The handle swell on the X-series hurts my hand... If I could get a 36" super splitting axe with the older handle design I'd be all over it... until then I'll just hold onto my old-school one...


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 22, 2014)

After seeing all of the glowing reviews of the X27 on this site for the last two years I finally caved and bought one on Amazon. The price was right for me at $49.95 and free shipping. It was one that they list at times saying it had damaged packaging but it was perfect in every way that I can see. It'll supplement my newer gas splitter. I still meet to give it a try but I'll wait until the sun comes up, it just came tonight.


----------



## efoyt (Dec 23, 2014)

j7art2 said:


> I called Fiskars and axed them (see what I did there?) the same thing.
> 
> The head is identical. The handle in the X27 has more absorbing properties from vibration on hits and overstrikes. They are identical otherwise.



Thanks, I'll stick with the super splitting axe...does anyone here own the super splitting axe?  I suspect most here would have gone with the X27.


----------



## j7art2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Technically I do. My buddy owns the X27. I can't tell a difference honestly.


----------



## j7art2 (Dec 23, 2014)

I just label it as the X27 since its more familiar to people


----------



## efoyt (Dec 24, 2014)

Links to the two axes @ fiskars .com 

http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-a...king-Tools/Super-Splitting-Axe-36#.VJohpkAAIA

http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-a...g-Axes/X27-Super-Splitting-Axe-36#.VJohxkAAIA


----------

